# 2-22-08 in the Lehigh Valley



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

first two are from the storm the week before, sorry for the crappy pics, I suck w/ a camera.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

from 2-22-08. The second is a vid of my strobes.









http://i50.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/highlander316/MOV01883.flv


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice set up man i like the red on red try to get some action video next time


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

yea I keep wanting to. To busy making the money though, ya know? lol.


----------



## Westernman (Jan 21, 2008)

is that the auto zone by the old Nazareth speedway if so when i go by there i always think that the person who plows that does a really good job and i am soon going to be purchasing a western and where did u get yours and nice setup


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICS AND A SWEET RIG GLAD US PA BOYS FINALLY GETTING IN THE ACTION *payuppayuppayup


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

Westernman;526288 said:


> is that the auto zone by the old Nazareth speedway if so when i go by there i always think that the person who plows that does a really good job and i am soon going to be purchasing a western and where did u get yours and nice setup


thanks, yes we just picked that place this year. I got the truck from Star Pontiac, but the plow was put on by Merkin's in Easton. I've been there a few times for parts and stuff, good people to deal w/. What kind of truck are you putting it on.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

nickplowing1972;526293 said:


> *NICE PICS AND A SWEET RIG GLAD US PA BOYS FINALLY GETTING IN THE ACTION *payuppayuppayup


i hear ya! I've 'pushed' every event this year so far (4) and salted a few others, but this one was nice. When we made our first rounds in the morning, the snow was nice and fluffy; pushed real nice and the blowers through it great.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

highlander316;526265 said:


> yea I keep wanting to. To busy making the money though, ya know? lol.


yea man i try and get a co pilot to ride with me but doesn't always happens ya know . new western does look awesome on new gmc


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice truck, the red on red looks great. How old is that plow?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! Did you get that truck from Star pontiac GMC in Easton/Hellertown?


----------



## Westernman (Jan 21, 2008)

right now i own a Chevy but next year i am going to purchase a other Chevy , and i saw that dealer when i was on westerns site looking for close dealers, how are there prices


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I love your decal design. It looks cool. Also, nice Western low.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

mike psd;526487 said:


> yea man i try and get a co pilot to ride with me but doesn't always happens ya know . new western does look awesome on new gmc


yea I keep thinking I should give the camera to my guy, but he's to busy w/ a blower or shovel.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

Quality SR;526557 said:


> Nice truck, the red on red looks great. How old is that plow?


brand new this season, bought it w/ the truck.



J&R Landscaping said:


> Nice pictures! Did you get that truck from Star pontiac GMC in Easton/Hellertown?


yea, traded my Ford in on it. Bought at the Easton location. Bought my last Trans Am there, and had my previous t/a's serviced there. Gotten to know some of the people there pretty well, so I'm gonna try to keep my business there. Do you come up this way often?



Westernman said:


> right now i own a Chevy but next year i am going to purchase a other Chevy , and i saw that dealer when i was on westerns site looking for close dealers, how are there prices


seem reasonable. I've never been to another Western dealer so I can't tell you how they compare. I just go there cuz the majority of my accounts are located in the city of Easton, so it's only a two minute drive during an emergency. Looking at buying a new or used Chevy?



Brant'sLawnCare said:


> I love your decal design. It looks cool. Also, nice Western low.


thanks. Kept it the same as on my previous truck, so that people will recognize it. This one is gold and silver leaf. In the sun when it's clean, it REALLY shines. I have front license plates to go it, but I'm to lazy to mount them lol. Gonna get a dump this summer and have it lettered the same.


----------



## Westernman (Jan 21, 2008)

used, but i was actually was looking at that truck at star , i thought it was a nice setup


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

highlander316;526938 said:


> yea, traded my Ford in on it. Bought at the Easton location. Bought my last Trans Am there, and had my previous t/a's serviced there. Gotten to know some of the people there pretty well, so I'm gonna try to keep my business there. Do you come up this way often?
> 
> My uncle lives about 20 minutes away from Cabella's right of route 61 and 183. I am up there sometimes but not as much as I'd like to be. I don't know who your dealer is up there but I deal with Wayne @ Perkiomen Performance. Pretty good guy to deal with.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

Westernman;527074 said:


> used, but i was actually was looking at that truck at star , i thought it was a nice setup


yea I picked this one up at the end of November. It was left over that they had just put the plow on. Got 0% which made the deal. They also gave me a decent trade on my Ford that they've been using to plow their lot currently lol.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

J&R Landscaping;527109 said:


> highlander316;526938 said:
> 
> 
> > yea, traded my Ford in on it. Bought at the Easton location. Bought my last Trans Am there, and had my previous t/a's serviced there. Gotten to know some of the people there pretty well, so I'm gonna try to keep my business there. Do you come up this way often?
> ...


----------

